# Old English: Edwylm



## LMatt88

Hello everybody, I was wondering if any of you knows what this word means? I found the translation is surging fire but in some dictionaries it doesn't show up at all. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Stoggler

The Bosworth and Toller dictionary defines the word as ‘the heat of fire’ or ‘burning fire’, (‘flammæ æstuatio’).


----------



## LMatt88

Thanks Stoggler I also found it there but found it weird it's not anywhere else to double check.


----------



## Tegs

In J.R. Clark Hall’s Concise Anglo-Saxon Dictionary it says it means “whirlpool of fire”. You can look at the dictionary entry on Google Books


----------



## berndf

LMatt88 said:


> I found the translation is surging fire


_wylm is a variant of wilm, welm, wælm = surging, boiling water or other liquid_. See ME _walm, welm; _lemma_ walm _in the MED. Possibly related to _well_ and German _Quelle_., related to the verbs _quellen_ and _wallen_. A derived word with the -_m_ suffix is German _Qualm = thick smoke_.

_ed_ is a variant of _ad = funeral pyre_; here simply meaning _fire_. Also survived into ME; see lemma _ad_ in the MED.

Hence, the translation _surging fire_.


----------

